# Substrate for Hermann's Tortoise



## Raymo2477 (Oct 25, 2011)

I tried alfalfa pellets-they molded quickly.

I am currently using cypress mulch and from what I've read a lot of US tortoise keeper use it.

Problem is it dries out so quickly.

I have thought about peat, sterilized topsoil, and sand...but I've heard of impaction issues.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## ewam (Oct 25, 2011)

Really, it dries out quickly, mine stays wet for a week after I pour water into it. Maybe you can mix coco coir or peat moss with with cypress mulch.


----------



## Raymo2477 (Oct 25, 2011)

How thick do you lay it down? I've just been using 1/2".


----------



## cherylim (Oct 25, 2011)

I use soil on its own. No sand, no impaction. Emrys loves it - it seems to be the perfect density for mild digging and lots of stomping.


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 26, 2011)

I have about 3 inches deep of cypress in my Russian and Sulcata enclosures and it retains moisture for up to a week after I add water and mix it. It will start to dry out from the top layer down but there is still some humidity generated from the lower substrate. 

For my redfoot, in a large tank enclosure, I have 3 inches of soil and about an inch of cypress on top of it. I pour warm water in and just slightly mix the cypress, but not the dirt and don't mix the dirt and cypress. The heat mats and CHE do a good job of keeping the moisture warm and creating humidity.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 26, 2011)

Dont forget all the water will go under the dry substrate....
I flooded my cage and made it smell cause i thought it dried out..


----------



## ripper7777777 (Oct 26, 2011)

I use Eco Earth and Top Soil 50/50 and they love to burrow in it.


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 26, 2011)

For younger Hermann's and other Testudo species, up to about 3.5-4" I use a mixture of organic potting or top soil (60%), coconut coir (30%) and the remaing 10% ground leaf litter and sphagnum moss. This works very well for young tortoises because it holds moisture from light sprayings without having to be drenched constantly. It is also easy for them to burrow into but remains solid on top for good footing.

For adult size tortoises I have tried several substrates over the years and have settled on cypress bark mulch. It's just so simple yet effective. It's inexpensive, easy to replace (but actually lasts a very long time), can be sprayed over and over and doesn't easily mold if it is turned once in a while. Most of mine often dig into it with no problem too.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 26, 2011)

Raymo2477 said:


> I tried alfalfa pellets-they molded quickly.
> 
> I am currently using cypress mulch and from what I've read a lot of US tortoise keeper use it.
> 
> ...



Get a spray bottle and dampen the cypress mulch a few times a day...works for my 4.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 26, 2011)

I use about 5" of cypress mulch. The top 1" or so dries out quickly. You just need it a little deeper.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Oct 26, 2011)

I used a sand/soil mix, and then just soil. But I found the amount of those annoying black bugs in the dirt was far too much. I got sick of those stupid little flies and switched to Cypress mulch. I find it dries out very quickly on the top, but below the surface it retains tons of moisture. And since my tort loves to dig down in the mulch (he never did in the soil), I know he's getting humidity. And there are far fewer black bugs.


----------



## bettinge (Oct 26, 2011)

I use 3-4 inches of Cypress for hatchlings. I really like that it holds the moisture so well, and they can easily disapear on it. I used to, but not any more, only keep small pieces for hatchlings. Now I use big and small pieces, as its easier for me, and provides them a more challanging space to roam around. More exercise for such a small space. 

I have both Aspen and Cypress for adults, and am slowly switching to Cypress for them.


----------



## MatrixDJ (Nov 6, 2011)

I mix my cypress mulch with peat moss and it works great I mix it with water about once a week and spray the tortoise and mulch daily. The peat moss helps with water retention.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Ray...I use about 6 inches of cypress mulch and pour water in it then mix it all around. The top dries out but the rest stays wet for a long time. I don't use a spray bottle, When the top gets really dry I gently pour water over it moistening the top and wetting the underneath. My Hermanni very much enjoys a pile of hay in the corner. She loves to push it around messing up the whole habitat making more work for me. Then it's all worth it when I see a small bright eyed face poking out thru the hay... cute as hell


----------

